# Luther Head posterizes Ronny Turiaf!!!!!!!!



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Holy smack that was a sick*** dunk!!!!! That was the least expected thing that I tought what happened!!!!! Oh Lord


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

its funny cause he couldnt palm the ball.. it actually left his hand in the air then he got it back


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

YouTube please! :biggrin:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wow!

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_523_lalhou.asx check out about 1:25 in the video.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

SICK! Oh man that was SICK! LUTHER!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG, sick dunk. Turiaf got owned by Luther.

Luther should now participate in the Slam Dunk competition.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Luther damn that was amazing.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

All the pre-draft pages had Luther w/ a 40in Verticle, WoW we finally saw it, two dunks in one night?:yay: I swear he's never dunked in a Rockets Uniy before??? He always lays it up, or fingerfolls it. Can anyone say he's dunked before tonight? Ima' curious. . .:whistling:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

****ing bad ***!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

debarge said:


> All the pre-draft pages had Luther w/ a 40in Verticle, WoW we finally saw it, two dunks in one night?:yay: I swear he's never dunked in a Rockets Uniy before??? He always lays it up, or fingerfolls it. Can anyone say he's dunked before tonight? Ima' curious. . .:whistling:


maybe in the rookie sophmore game. but ye he hasnt dunked in an actual game be4


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

chn353 said:


> maybe in the rookie sophmore game. but ye he hasnt dunked in an actual game be4


he didnt. i remember he got high enough on an alley-oop but he couldnt hold onto the ball to throw it down. after that, i posted about it and i think someone said he had dunked once before in a rockets jersey. i know b34c said he had seen luther dunk before.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> he didnt. i remember he got high enough on an alley-oop but he couldnt hold onto the ball to throw it down. after that, i posted about it and i think someone said he had dunked once before in a rockets jersey. i know b34c said he had seen luther dunk before.



damn.... but he should use his 40 inch hops some more


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great dunk, I wonder why he doesn't do it more frequently.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I guess Ronny didn't have too much to dance about tonight.

Good grief, Luther.


----------



## kezhou (Nov 10, 2005)

well,there have some collection specimens we can found.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnXiua66KbE


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the video's...that was a nice "KO" punch from Luther! KB24 left soon after that dunk


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NivsZrbQZmQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NivsZrbQZmQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

PS I also like the way in that college vid Luther dunks, falls down on landing, gives himself a few claps, and slowly gets up all whilst the other teams already has already advanced to the other end.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wow...pwned


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

debarge said:


> All the pre-draft pages had Luther w/ a 40in Verticle, WoW we finally saw it, two dunks in one night?:yay: I swear he's never dunked in a Rockets Uniy before??? He always lays it up, or fingerfolls it. Can anyone say he's dunked before tonight? Ima' curious. . .:whistling:


http://nbadraft.net/profiles/lutherhead.asp

NBA Comparison: Eddie House

Strengths: High speed, high energy player… Very hard to guard as he’s constantly moving… Good elevation and form on jumper… Can create his own shot… Gets to the rim and finishes well… good leaping ability… Attacks the hoop and doesn’t back down when he’s met by bigger players… Moves well without the ball and knows how to come off screens and use other players… Clutch. Not afraid to take big shots in crucial points of the game… Very confident… Not easily rattled or taken out of his game… Decent dribbling skills and can take his man off the dribble with ease… Terrific work ethic… Has shown a dramatic improvement in each of his four years at Illinois…

Weaknesses: Head is between positions as he lacks the size to play the NBA 2-guard and hasn’t shown the overall skills to play the point full time… Hasn’t had the opportunity to play point at Illinois because of Deron Williams and Dee Brown, but has good passing and ball handling abilities… Needs to show that he can lead a team and control the offense… Poor shot selection at times… He has all the physical tools to be a great defensive player but has yet to show that he can lock someone down… Maturity issues as he had off-court problems during his junior year…

Notes: Gets lost in the shuffle with Dee Brown and Deron williams on the team, but some feel he is the best player of the bunch.

-Mike Apodaca 12/26/04


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Luther Head 
Birthdate: 11/26/82 - *How about that, my Bday is on the 29th of Nov!*
NBA Position: Shooting Guard
College: Illinois
Class: Senior
Ht: 6-3
Wt: 185
Hometown: Chicago, IL
High School: Manley
Team Site Profile


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

geez guys Luther's been with the team for 1 1/2yrs now, led the team in scoring while T-Mac and Yao were out last season, played in the rookies/sophs game, and yet it seems like everyone's just beginning to notice him now! 

But yah I can't get enough of that dunk. How he just bounces up like that is amazing, crazy hops.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WnXiua66KbE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WnXiua66KbE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Here's the one Luther did in college. I think we are going to see more dunking Head.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> geez guys Luther's been with the team for 1 1/2yrs now, led the team in scoring while T-Mac and Yao were out last season, played in the rookies/sophs game, and yet it seems like everyone's just beginning to notice him now!
> 
> But yah I can't get enough of that dunk. How he just bounces up like that is amazing, crazy hops.


It's about time ya'll are starting to notice him.. He's always had hops, sick hops.. I've seen him dunk & it was cool.. just realize how athletic Lu is.. he was this way in high school and college, why wouldnt he be here in the NBA? :clap2:


----------

